# Just got my SuperSix HM Team frame



## Ahillock (Apr 16, 2011)

Have been waiting a long time for this to ship from Cannondale. Try like over 3 months. Originally I wanted the Team frame but my shop was only able to order the black/white Di2 frame. That was ok since the black/white was my close second choice. Long story short, my shop was able to locate and source a Team frame for me. Yay for me! But I think the wait was well worth it. Was contemplating waiting for the Evo, but at this point I just wanted to get the SuperSix and be done with it.  

I am in the process of moving over the next 3-4 weeks, so it probably won't be until the summer before the build is finished. So far I have Cannondale SISL crank, SRAM Red, Reynolds DV46UL and a mix of Edge Composites parts. Should turn out ok. Not sure about my goal as far as weight goes. But I will update as it goes along. I am thinking around 5200g. 


















Btw, don't worry I took off the warning labels after I took the pics. They are no longer there. :mrgreen:


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Congrat on your new frame I have to wait 8 months for my team bike to arrive in size 48. You going to enjoy this bike when it's build up.


----------



## Ahillock (Apr 16, 2011)

Yeah I am excited. The paint is just absolutely beautiful in person. Love the team paint.


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

Ahillock said:


> Yeah I am excited. The paint is just absolutely beautiful in person. Love the team paint.


Congratson a good looking frame sounds like youve got a solid build


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

DEv,

CHL just got a new replacement frame in matt black most likely he will turn in his white one. It only took less than three weeks for the frame to arrive, he will post some pix very soon.


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

zamboni said:


> DEv,
> 
> CHL just got a new replacement frame in matt black most likely he will turn in his white one. It only took less than three weeks for the frame to arrive, he will post some pix very soon.


Yeah, he messaged me said he was getting Hed Ardennes, which should be pretty bad ass rims. Thats amazing 3 weeks, but maybe theyve got bikes back in stock. I went to Sea Otter today, there wasnt much being sold just a lot of show stuff. The Cdale tent wasnt that exciting either. Gona go back to Sea Otter again tomorrow after my ride.


----------



## jcgill (Jul 20, 2010)

Awesome looking frame! Cant wait to see it fully built up........That Team paint scheme is in my opinion the best looking paint scheme of any brand/make i have ever seen!


----------



## mike25f (Mar 24, 2009)

Nice looking frame Ahillock, still waiting on mine. Had a 2009 hm team bike. was told it should be here in June. bummer


----------



## Lil Dale (Feb 19, 2009)

Interesting but 11.45 lbs especially with the heavier team color? Possible but not easy nor cheap, let's wait and see.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Not sure what is the frame size but 11.45 is way too light, as I recalled the 2010 ultimate super six size 54cm weighted in 12.5 lbs.
This one with pedal weighted 15.5 lbs in size 48cm.


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

zamboni said:


> Not sure what is the frame size but 11.45 is way too light, as I recalled the 2010 ultimate super six size 54cm weighted in 12.5 lbs.
> This one with pedal weighted 15.5 lbs in size 48cm.


Just add fenders, that'll weigh her down.:thumbsup:


----------



## Ahillock (Apr 16, 2011)

Lil Dale said:


> Interesting but 11.45 lbs especially with the heavier team color? Possible but not easy nor cheap, let's wait and see.





zamboni said:


> Not sure what is the frame size but 11.45 is way too light, as I recalled the 2010 ultimate super six size 54cm weighted in 12.5 lbs.
> This one with pedal weighted 15.5 lbs in size 48cm.



You got some heavy ass boat anchors on that thing. I have a set of Reynolds DV46 UL @ 1150g to throw on or a set of 20mm carbon clinchers that come in right around 1030g.

I have SRAM Red components which have been tuned (shifters weighs 267g, RD weighs 132g..etc.)

Got a C-Dale SISL crank.

Got an AX Lightness saddle that weighs under 80g.

My brakes weigh 163g.

My cassette weighs 93g.

My stem, seatpost and handlebar weigh ~500g total. Not super light but I like them.

My bottle cage is under 8g.

Still got some bolt tuning left and a few other smaller things...etc.


----------



## ashpelham (Jan 19, 2006)

Zamboni: I've got those same wheels on my Scott CR1 pro, and the wheels aren't the lightest in that category, so you definitely have some room to lower the overall weight. If that's a priority to you. Otherwise, that's a sharp looking build. You couldn't be a real big fellow with that small of a frame, but I'm a decent sized hunk'o'man, so weight just isn't a huge priority, but strength and aero in a wheelset are my big priorities.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

ashpelham said:


> Zamboni: I've got those same wheels on my Scott CR1 pro, and the wheels aren't the lightest in that category, so you definitely have some room to lower the overall weight. If that's a priority to you. Otherwise, that's a sharp looking build. You couldn't be a real big fellow with that small of a frame, but I'm a decent sized hunk'o'man, so weight just isn't a huge priority, but strength and aero in a wheelset are my big priorities.


I could not believed he could build a bike under 12lbs total weight that is even lower than the Cannondale ultimate version.By the way that was my wife's bike and I don;t want to mess up with oirignal team spec.Those wheels were nice and smooth and I'm a big fan of Mavic wheels.


----------



## s2ktaxi (Jul 11, 2006)

Ahillock said:


> You got some heavy ass boat anchors on that thing. I have a set of Reynolds DV46 UL @ 1150g to throw on or a set of 20mm carbon clinchers that come in right around 1030g.
> 
> I have SRAM Red components which have been tuned (shifters weighs 267g, RD weighs 132g..etc.)
> 
> ...


Are you running tubulars? My MV32C ULs are about 1304g for the pair. My handlebar, stem, seatpost is about 400g. Rear cassette, seat, brakes are about 150g heavier than yours. I have SI SL cranks with 160g pedals and cages that are about 20g each. 210g brakes. SRAM Red. My 50cm in white weighs in at 13.0 lbs. Would be curious if you can actually get it down to under 12 lbs...


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Congratulations. Beautiful team colour. I just finished building my SSHM. She weighed 14.88 lbs with water cages and pedals. Definitely not the lightest bike around, but I for my weight/height (140/5'8") she's plenty light. 

BTW: Great choice on the crankset. I was debating whether to spend that kind of $ on cranks, but in the end, I just went with the SL crankset. LOVE THEM!


----------

